# Nail clipping and the dremel



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I was just triming Lills nails and normaly she is extremely easy going about it. To night just as I was triming her last paw I lined up the clippers and I hadn't even squeezed when she yelps like I cut her nail off. I looked and I couldn't find anthing wrong I think she just wanted me to stop. It was so funny to me because my son is the same way with his nail trimings and ear cleaning just get within 2 inches of his ear and he screams and to beat it all he is 13. 

Now the dremel I used it for the first time tonight. She had seen and heard it before so it wasn't new new. Well I just touched one nail and she was FINE so I touched 2 more and I think I will love this. It appears that it will be easier and perhaps I can get the ends straight so I don't hear little clicks all of the time.

What experience has anyone here had with a dremel? Tips?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I really like the Dremel, but as their hair grows, I've found that it is much easier to do if I wet their feet hair first. Once you grab dry hair with a Dremel the dogs seem to get spooked (and rightfully so!). If Lilly is cooperative with the Dremel, stick with it and enjoy it! I'd give her lots of treats for letting you work on her nails after being freaked with clippers.

One tip: I prefer a higher speed (6 or so) and then just touch the nails and smooth edges, pulling the tip away from the nails often so it doesn't get too hot. You won't feel the heat but Lilly will. If the heat bothers her, she'll probably be just as fussy with the Dremel as she was with the clippers, so I'd try to avoid that possibility.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I really like the Dremel, but as their hair grows, I've found that it is much easier to do if I wet their feet hair first. Once you grab dry hair with a Dremel the dogs seem to get spooked (and rightfully so!). If Lilly is cooperative with the Dremel, stick with it and enjoy it! I'd give her lots of treats for letting you work on her nails after being freaked with clippers.
> 
> One tip: I prefer a higher speed (6 or so) and then just touch the nails and smooth edges, pulling the tip away from the nails often so it doesn't get too hot. You won't feel the heat but Lilly will. If the heat bothers her, she'll probably be just as fussy with the Dremel as she was with the clippers, so I'd try to avoid that possibility.


I always wet her paw hair when clipping. I didn't hurt her she just acted out. I hadn't even closed the clippers when she yelped thats why it was funny. I will just touch and then off with the dremel I do not want her spooked of them. Thanks!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I know what you mean! I have a screamer as soon as the clippers even touch her nails - and sometimes even as soon as we pull the hair away from the nails. It makes everyone tense and can be very frustrating. She likes the Dremel much better too.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I know what you mean! I have a screamer as soon as the clippers even touch her nails - and sometimes even as soon as we pull the hair away from the nails. It makes everyone tense and can be very frustrating. She likes the Dremel much better too.


This sounds very familiar! :frusty: Treats are an absolute necessity for nail trims here!

Those are good hints about the dremel. I need to give it another try. The first time out I just felt so awkward with it.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh goodness Christy - could it be a case of "like mother, like son"? Sometimes she is so good and sometimes you'd think I just pulled her flesh off by moving the hair away from her nails. Gadzooks.

By the way, just to clarify, when I say "just touch" the Dremel, I don't mean to tap it and pull away. (The vibrations can be very tickly feeling, and sometimes you can create a bouncing movement that is harder to control.) Instead, just touch it to the nail and start moving the second you have it steady. Move it to the next spot soon, so you aren't holding it in one place for too long. The touch meant that it just touches one spot, then moves. It gets hot quickly.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Oh goodness Christy - could it be a case of "like mother, like son"?
> 
> By the way, just to clarify, when I say "just touch" the Dremel, I don't mean to tap it and pull away. (The vibrations can be very tickly feeling, and sometimes you can create a bouncing movement that is harder to control.)


Yes, it must be in the family! <G> I getcha! That's why the dremel is so awkward. You hold it like an oversized pen and it bounces when you use it.

Does anyone remeber those squiggle pens back in the 70's? eace:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha! Yes, I do remember those pens. Oh boy.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lilly's mom said:


> What experience has anyone here had with a dremel? Tips?


If you have long hair, pull it back in a ponytail when using the dremel. :biggrin1: I found that out when my husband had to spend quite a long time getting my hair out of it when it went right to my scalp. Oh that hurts!
I have a different thought about using the dremel and being careful about the heat. If you used the dremel on your own nails and only did the free edge, you wouldn't have any heat go up to your nail bed. Women with acrylics have probably gone through this and can relate. It's when you get close to the quick that you can create heat but you don't want to be that close anyhow.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I am a dremel person from way back, with Smarty I use the small 4.8 volt cordless. I agree the feet hair must be wet to keep it back from the nail, although this smaller verson will stop when you catch the hair. I like that. I touch and retreat, touch and retreat. When finishing I roll around the nail to smooth.

I have the large corded 115 v pet trimmer from Oster but would be scared to use on a long haired dog.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Kimberly and Sandi Would you ladies mind taking pictures of your dogs nails so I can see If Lillys are looking right? Please! Do you still hear a clicking sound when they walk? That is what I am also trying to get rid of. Is this possible? Thanks


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh...so that's what my breeder used! The day we took Tessa home she had us watch while she trimmed her foot pads and brought out this rotary thing to trim her nails.

I'm too scared to try to trim her nails as some are black so I take her to the vet for a trim. But I may be braver with this.

BTW, when Tessa went in for her last immunization she yelped and screamed as if she were dying. The vet just looked at me, laughed, and showed me the syringe with the needle cap STILL ON!! He hadn't even stuck her yet. Drama Queen for sure!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I need to do Smarty's now, I'll get you photos when I do. I did my DD SPCA terrier Sunday, I wish I had taken pictures of her, easy to see her nails.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

THANKS


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Katrina, we did Smarty's nail today and there was no way I could get a picture for you. The main thing I realized is to keep the round file to the hair and the dremel pointed towards the nail, in front of the foot. This way you do not catch the hair in the spinning rod. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Jab, Tessa sounds a lot like Shelby. When I am brushing her, you would think it was torture. I showed my Mom that the comb wasn't even touching her, and she was crying. Too funny. And she did the same thing when she got her shots and her nails trimmed. Kodi never makes a sound.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Jab, Tessa sounds a lot like Shelby. When I am brushing her, you would think it was torture. I showed my Mom that the comb wasn't even touching her, and she was crying. Too funny. And she did the same thing when she got her shots and her nails trimmed. Kodi never makes a sound.


Must be a girl thing, lol!! But honestly, it's usually guys that have no pain tolerance and are total babies :biggrin1:


----------

